# Fml ! ;(



## Yellowmodelchiq24 (Oct 8, 2012)

So i got married when i was 19 , 4yrs. Ago,aand he was10yrsolder than i am I and my husband just recently live together(6mos now) because he lives with his baby's momma before. Ididnt know if they have the baby before we got married cause the baby is just3yrs old now. The baby momma is now gone and left the baby to him . And now we decided tomlive together because of tight money, everything was ok with me because i love him very much but in 4yrs of marriage i always read tct from other gilrs(aside from the baby momma) . I always forgive him and just thinkit was only a txt. Until now, that we are living each other, i took cAre of his kid and, left mt work, my family, my friends and everything. Ill do everything for him. But one day i read a txt from a girl, and i txted the girl and she said they already meet and she also sends all the txt messages my husband sent her.. I almost left him, but i came back because of belief here that we shoulda stay together cause we are married.. But i nver feel the sameway, i stooped being sweet, i stop doing housechores and he always blame me for that. Im so sonfused right now, idont wanna be with him , no more, he wont let me find a job, he wont let me go out, he wont get a nanny, ,,inver cheated on him but i feel like iwant to.. I just want to stopthis feeling, i couldnt get out of this life, im stuck, i have nothing!pls help!


----------



## Yellowmodelchiq24 (Oct 8, 2012)

We dont havea kid. Butbecause of pur culture people view seperated girls as bad!soidk what to do now! Im 22 and i want to livea happy life , but without him!


----------

